# Yellowing of fur??



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Soo, I groomed the Paps today, and I noticed on Giz's tail, that the white fur is starting to look like the bottom of a dingy old sock, where no matter how much you wash it, it just never looks clean again..lol..Sorry for the gross analogy..but that's like the color that it's turning.. I use a blueing shampoo on his whole body, since he is mostly white.. When dry, I barely notice the dingy color, except for when I am directly behind him, or as it gets closer to grooming time.. Is there something else I can be doing? I like him to be as bright white as possible?


AND, another question. I am frustrated with his collars/harnesses rubbing off the color on him. A couple days after his bath he has a giant blue/black stain where his harness goes. Do I need to look for a white harness?


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Seems like everyones grooming there paps today...xD
I noticed the same thing with Sunny...I'd like to know what to whiten him up too.

If you have problems with a colored collar, I say, try out a white one! :]


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the yellow problem but it goes right out after a bath. I also use a cheap grocery store shampoo( didn't know any better when I bought it). It's the Hartz brand for puppies. not all that bad but whatever. I also have the collar problem. Don't how to fix that except by getting a white collar


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

EZ Groom has a stain remover/whitening shampoo called Crystal White. You heat it up before applying to activate the enzymes. It is great stuff. 

As for the harness..either get a leather one, a nice leather, not a cheap leather, or wash the nylon harness a few times to "bleed" the color out of it.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Graco, awesome, I never even thought of washing the harness..and I'll have to look into that shampoo..do I need to order it?

And I've searched high and low for a white harness for Gizzard..there's nothing..maybe white with pink polka-dots..lol..and he'd probably hate me forever for that one.. =P


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PappyMom said:


> Graco, awesome, I never even thought of washing the harness..and I'll have to look into that shampoo..do I need to order it?
> 
> And I've searched high and low for a white harness for Gizzard..there's nothing..maybe white with pink polka-dots..lol..and he'd probably hate me forever for that one.. =P


Yes, you will need to order it. Its a professional shampoo, not marketed to pet owners, but they will sell to "non-professionals". They have a website if you google for them. Great company service too. 

Yes, washing the harness will bleed some of that color out of it..it still may bleed for awhile when it gets wet, but washing it a few times should help.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

does his tail drag in his potty at all? while most white dogs "yellow" with age, its usually not really visibal unless they're wet. i'd definitly try the EZ groom stuff.

as for the dying problem, make sure you don't put it on if either the harness or his fur is wet or damp. also, the typical cheapy petstore harnesses tend to have this problem more than the ones you find in boutiques and high end petstores. try finding one made out of fabric, rather than the bright dyed nylon.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> EZ Groom has a stain remover/whitening shampoo called Crystal White. You heat it up before applying to activate the enzymes. It is great stuff.
> 
> As for the harness..either get a leather one, a nice leather, not a cheap leather, or wash the nylon harness a few times to "bleed" the color out of it.



For some reason, the Crystal White doesn't work on my dog. =/ It's expensive too!

I don't know how to solve your (OP) yellowing problem... I actually have a problem of my own. The black fur on my pup (on his head & ears) are turning brown!! The fur behind his ears, especially. He now has copper coloured fur there instead of black. The vet didn't say anything about it when I brought him in yesterday, but I'm worried that it might be some sort of deficiency in his food? What do you guys think?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Crystal White is good but doesn't help the dinginess - we use it for Chloe. What our groomer suggested, which is what they use, is very diluted Dawn detergent. Give a light wash with Dawn, rinse then give a good washing with your dog shampoo of choice. Its amazing how crystal white our eskie gets when we do use Dawn. I just put a couple drops in a very large glass, fill it with tepid water, stir then dump it on her. 

One thing to be aware of - too much Dawn or too frequently can actually wash off any flea meds you might have put on the dog recently. We usually only do it once a month, just prior to putting on their flea meds for the month.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> For some reason, the Crystal White doesn't work on my dog. =/ It's expensive too!
> 
> I don't know how to solve your (OP) yellowing problem... I actually have a problem of my own. The black fur on my pup (on his head & ears) are turning brown!! The fur behind his ears, especially. He now has copper coloured fur there instead of black. The vet didn't say anything about it when I brought him in yesterday, but I'm worried that it might be some sort of deficiency in his food? What do you guys think?



I have used Crystal White on tons of dogs, and never had it not make a difference. I always wash the dog first in regular shampoo, then do the Crystal White, let it sit at least 10 minutes for the best results, rinse, and wash in regular shampoo again. It is drying, so should not be used more than once a week, but if there are stains/dinginess, once a week might be necessary until you get the color under control. And keep in mind, some dogs are just NOT super white in color. You can only get them as white as their coats truly are. 

As far as the copper colored hair behind his ears..hard to know for sure without knowing what kind of dog he is, but I am guessing he's a "doublecoated" breed and the coat you are seeing is dead coat that needs to be plucked. A picture would be helpful. Regardless of the reason, I highly doubt its a nutritional/illness problem, as that would make the entire coat change, not just a small area.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I have used Crystal White on tons of dogs, and never had it not make a difference. I always wash the dog first in regular shampoo, then do the Crystal White, let it sit at least 10 minutes for the best results, rinse, and wash in regular shampoo again. It is drying, so should not be used more than once a week, but if there are stains/dinginess, once a week might be necessary until you get the color under control. And keep in mind, some dogs are just NOT super white in color. You can only get them as white as their coats truly are.
> 
> As far as the copper colored hair behind his ears..hard to know for sure without knowing what kind of dog he is, but I am guessing he's a "doublecoated" breed and the coat you are seeing is dead coat that needs to be plucked. A picture would be helpful. Regardless of the reason, I highly doubt its a nutritional/illness problem, as that would make the entire coat change, not just a small area.


Hmm, I was using Crystal White to remove lick/tear stains from my pup's fur. That might be why it didn't work for me. I've been using it every other day on my pup's lick stains and they're not even getting any lighter, sigh.

My pup is a papillon, single coated. I'll try to take some photos tomorrow. The skin under the fur that's turning copper is also reddish. Do you think it might be allergies? He's allergic to SOMETHING (I haven't found out what, except that it's not food)... so he gets Benadryl every day. He was constantly licking his paws and scratching himself... until I decided to spray some bitter apple on his paws to deter him from scratching.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Lucidity, it could just be lightening during puppyhood.. Roxy was extremely dark when we got her, and lightened up a ton, now:

First day home:









now @ 9 months:


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Lucidity, it could just be lightening during puppyhood.. Roxy was extremely dark when we got her, and lightened up a ton, now:


Oh wow, she did REALLY lighten up... Here's photos of the back of my pup's ears:


























It looks like a weird colouring to me... He's a classic Tri too, only black, white & tan. Both his mom and dad were tris as well... So this red colouring coming in is kind of unnerving. Any ideas?

The copper colour actually looks like highlights one people's dyed hair, lol.


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Crystal White is good but doesn't help the dinginess - we use it for Chloe. What our groomer suggested, which is what they use, is very diluted Dawn detergent. Give a light wash with Dawn, rinse then give a good washing with your dog shampoo of choice. Its amazing how crystal white our eskie gets when we do use Dawn. I just put a couple drops in a very large glass, fill it with tepid water, stir then dump it on her.
> 
> One thing to be aware of - too much Dawn or too frequently can actually wash off any flea meds you might have put on the dog recently. We usually only do it once a month, just prior to putting on their flea meds for the month.


I agree with the dawn! It's my go to for yellowing and for greasy hair on pups


----------

